# J & T Windmills Watches Any Ideas?



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Popped into Bury today and noticed these watches for the first time in a very good jewellers, they look quite nice in a dress watch way from SS to Platinum cases (the one I looked at was only Â£2500 or so  ), 17 jewel manual wind movements......but the jeweller or actually the lady assistant really didn't know what I was on about when I asked where they were made, I just got an "in England"....and when I pushed "where in England?" I got a very blank look...or should that be PLANK look :lol: .....she thought they might be owned by Rotary? eh....I thought Rotary where part of the great swatch corp? but I could be well wrong there.

Anyway some nice looking pieces.......funny thing is when we went out the shop I went around to look in the window again to have another gander at the display of about 12 or so watches, the assistant was just putting the platty version I had looked at back in the display.....oops....she knocked one over and it was like a stack the domino.....one hit another, hit another etc etc.....until about half of them were all over the place :lol: I hope they polished out all the little marks.... :huh: funny though, for me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Popped into Bury today and noticed these watches for the first time in a very good jewellers, they look quite nice in a dress watch way from SS to Platinum cases (the one I looked at was only Â£2500 or so  ), 17 jewel manual wind movements......but the jeweller or actually the lady assistant really didn't know what I was on about when I asked where they were made, I just got an "in England"....and when I pushed "where in England?" I got a very blank look...or should that be PLANK look :lol: .....she thought they might be owned by Rotary? eh....I thought Rotary where part of the great swatch corp? but I could be well wrong there.
> 
> Anyway some nice looking pieces.......funny thing is when we went out the shop I went around to look in the window again to have another gander at the display of about 12 or so watches, the assistant was just putting the platty version I had looked at back in the display.....oops....she knocked one over and it was like a stack the domino.....one hit another, hit another etc etc.....until about half of them were all over the place :lol: I hope they polished out all the little marks.... :huh: funny though, for me!


Ive had my hands on some of these ,too rich for me ,what was interesting was the 17 jewel movement appears to be a big secret.asked about it and the rep coulnt give me any information :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Popped into Bury today and noticed these watches for the first time in a very good jewellers, they look quite nice in a dress watch way from SS to Platinum cases (the one I looked at was only Â£2500 or so  ), 17 jewel manual wind movements......but the jeweller or actually the lady assistant really didn't know what I was on about when I asked where they were made, I just got an "in England"....and when I pushed "where in England?" I got a very blank look...or should that be PLANK look :lol: .....she thought they might be owned by Rotary? eh....I thought Rotary where part of the great swatch corp? but I could be well wrong there.
> ...


My conclusion too, although the SS looker was about Â£395....which I suppose is about par for the course.....but I too was intrigued by the movement more than anything else....turned up nothing so far!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's an interesting link re Windmills 

http://www.asa.org.uk/asa/adjudications/Pu...F_ADJ_43707.htm

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


My feeling is that the 17 jewel models with the seconds subdial may use the Unitas 6498 fitted in the case at an angle...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Could be right there I reckon.....or a version of!

I noticed in the ASA ruling they mention about the substantial literature supplied with each watch....well I had a bloody good read along with the jeweller and both of us were no wiser as to the answer to my quaestion as to where it was made exactly and the type of movement....although it did mention "service and maintanence" was in Westcliff, Essex.....but not the manufacture or assembly, which seems a bit odd.

Whatever though it is still good to see at least another source of "English Made" watches......


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Could be right there I reckon.....or a version of!
> 
> I noticed in the ASA ruling they mention about the substantial literature supplied with each watch....well I had a bloody good read along with the jeweller and both of us were no wiser as to the answer to my quaestion as to where it was made exactly and the type of movement....although it did mention "service and maintanence" was in Westcliff, Essex.....but not the manufacture or assembly, which seems a bit odd.
> 
> Whatever though it is still good to see at least another source of "English Made" watches......


Seems odd that they didnt take advantage of saying "Swiss movement" anywhere.....this usually means its Chinese


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

aliasmarlow said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Could be right there I reckon.....or a version of!
> ...


Sounds like a cover up to me ,well over priced any how


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

All a bit self-conscious for my taste.

Not sure putting "London" on the dial if the workshop is in Essex is really fair either.


----------

